# Piano Masterclass RCM: Haydn with Schiff



## Guest (Mar 30, 2018)

I absolutely love this mastercleass because I adore Haydn and admire Schiff:






("I have the autograph of this piece"!!)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Christabel said:


> I absolutely love this mastercleass because I adore Haydn and admire Schiff:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great post on Mr.Haydn's birthday!


----------

